# LLBean boots?



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,
I have cash back on a credit card that can be increased if I use it at LL Bean. Anyone use their wading boots or ones they sell? I am looking for studded boots for steelhead, and am considering going away from felt. Is LLBean a good company as far as returns if necessary, etc?
Thanks,
heron153


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I have dealt with LL Bean since the 1960s.Their products are super, but the key is the warranty. It is IRONCLAD!!! No questions & the only limit is your nerve. ANYTHING you buy from LL Bean can be returned ANYTIME. That warranty has never changed, so you buy with no risk. If you don't like what you bought a week or years after the purchase, simply return it.
No one has a better warranty than LL Bean, PERIOD!
Mike


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ohiotuber said:


> I have dealt with LL Bean since the 1960s.Their products are super, but the key is the warranty. It is IRONCLAD!!! No questions & the only limit is your nerve. ANYTHING you buy from LL Bean can be returned ANYTIME. That warranty has never changed, so you buy with no risk. If you don't like what you bought a week or years after the purchase, simply return it.
> No one has a better warranty than LL Bean, PERIOD!
> Mike


In Portland I have watched personally ppl bring there gear in fresh from the salt with no hesitation they swap out the gear no questions asked. I one watched a guy return boots right off his feet still standing in his waders. They and along with Patagonia from my experience gave some of the best return policies in the business.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Bean is a Premium Company providing premium goods at premium prices. You cannot find a better place to purchase from.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I ran into a guy from Maine once. We were talking about LL Bean when he pulled out a NEW pair of their Guide Boots. He had bought the originals many years prior & exchanged them when worn out. I think that's cheating & unethical, but it speaks of their warranty being limited only by a person's nerve.
Mike


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

I've got a pair of these: http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/63705?feat=1109-GN2
LL Bean River treads with rubber soles plus studs.
I really, really like them. Very comfortable and great traction on slippery rocks, slippery mud and everything else I've walked on.
I'd recommend them to anyone and they are on sale at 20% off right now plus, like everyone else has mentioned, LL Bean is an exceptional company.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks for the replies everyone! LearningtoFly - those are the ones I am planning on buying.


----------



## LearningtoFly (Apr 2, 2011)

By the way, despite the fact that LL Bean says the boots are sized for waders and that half-sizes should order down a size, I suggest to order up a size if you will be wearing them a lot in the winter with multiple pairs of thick socks. At their suggestion, I ordered my regular shoe size and they fit just right over a single pair of socks and stocking foot breathable waders but in the winter, with another pair of thick socks added and waders with a slightly thicker stocking foot, I wish I had a little more room for circulation. If you will be wearing them mostly in fall and spring then ordering your regular shoe size should be fine. And of course, if you don't like the fit, it is easy enough to exchange them for another size.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

ohiotuber said:


> I ran into a guy from Maine once. We were talking about LL Bean when he pulled out a NEW pair of their Guide Boots. He had bought the originals many years prior & exchanged them when worn out. I think that's cheating & unethical, but it speaks of their warranty being limited only by a person's nerve.
> Mike


I had a pair of those guide boots years ago that they replaced the bottoms on 2 times.....the bottoms wore out, but the leather was fine......I had them for years.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

got ll bean waders and boy do they hold up! also they got a lifetime warranty or so they say on the website but I would still get my next pair from them also if they didn;t cover them! lasted me 3 years so far!!


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

Like stated before, their customer service is top notch. I ordered a pair of waders and some of the seem tape had stuck and ripped a hole. They over nighted me another pair so I had them in time for a trip. I will buy ll bean again. I am sure their boots are great and will probably get some when I wear my korkers out


----------

